# woodburner in motorhome?



## freebird45 (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi everyone.
New to group.
Anyone had experience of fitting small woodburner into a fibreglass motorhome.
Any tips welcome.
Going fulltimer
Cheers
Tony


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

I think you'd have to worry about all the soft furnishings too. If I did my own conversion I'd love to have one, but I think it would be very risky in a conventional motorhome.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

They have them in boats 8)


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi freebird45



> New to group


Really, it may be a short acquaintance then. :lol: :lol: :lol: 


> Any tips welcome.


You wouldn't want to hear them - honestly. :wink: 


> Going fulltimer


Well going somewhere definitely. :roll:


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

StAubyns said:


> They have them in boats 8)


I think it's easier to make alterations to boats than motorhomes. I'd love to make some changes to my van, but it I think it would wipe so much off the value that I wouldn't dare do it.


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

At least with a boat there's plenty of water about, should you need to put the fire out in a hurry!!!


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

TR5 said:


> At least with a boat there's plenty of water about, should you need to put the fire out in a hurry!!!


hear hear :wink:

Anne


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

friend of mine had one in a panel van conversion

I think if you follow lots of safety precautions it could work...

Nice to go into forest and saw some dead wood for heating  if you could heat water too then


----------



## skratt (May 1, 2005)

my brother has one on his van. we argue about the pros and cons constantly !
He drives around with a load of logs on the roof, slinging them on there whenever he comes across a supply of good wood. 
It has its merits but I personally could not be bothered with all the hassle.
You would have to contact my bro to get the good points and he is presently camped in some remote part of a Romanian forest with no internet access........ unless they have recenlty invented a laptop that runs on pig dung !

bless him ....


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Friend had one in a Merc conversion. Got lots of attention from people walking past as the chimney stuck out the roof ... was kinda cool!


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

theboadacea said:


> was kinda cool!


Pointless having one then :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: Or did they never light it :wink: :wink: :wink:

Johnny F


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

What about safety certifcate for insurance purposes?????
viator


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Ecologically unsound*

Burning wood is contaminating the already polluted atmoshpere, making my breathing even more difficult to maintian consciousness.
Wood burning in Australia is a definite NO No. even in ourpose made fireplaces in house, as it can bee proven to be harmful to the environment


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Wingpete
I think that statrment about burning wood is a load of dangly things, it can be proven that burning wood is more friendly than using gas,elec or fossil fuels.

Loddy


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Wood Burner*

Hello there,

Firstly, burning wood is nealy always zero carbon. As for it contaminating the atmosphere then that imho is billhooks.

I saw a MH recently in Fagernes in Norway. The owners had pulled up behind a shopping centre and were chopping up old pallets for burning. I did not see where it was registred but think it was Norwegian. It was a very old unit though.

One thing is that you should not just pull up in the woods as mentioned and burn any old logs. The wood needs to be seasoned for at least a year before being burned.

The Flue would need to be twin wall insulated and you would need a special fitting to fireproof it through the roof. In addition you would need to fireproof the walls and floor where the burner would be situated. It sounds like a great idea, but realy it remains for larger units that are to be used long term or lenghty stays on sites.

Hope this helps?

Trev.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Ecologically unsound*



WingPete said:


> Wood burning in Australia is a definite NO No. even in ourpose made fireplaces in house, as it can bee proven to be harmful to the environment


Where did this come from Pete?

Who proved it - I'd like to see the evidence?? :? :?


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

Having installed woodburners on several boats, GRP ones, I would say it was possible. However, they do require plenty of space and airflow to work both efficently and safely. The boats all had balsa wood core GRP construction and a special collar was required to fit the chimney through the deck (roof) not sure how the foam core in m/h roofs would stand up to the heat transferred from the collar.
I like the idea as they are a cheery sight when its horrid out and useful for keeping the kettle on the boil/roasting chesnuts but would be very wary of fitting one in a m/h.
Regards Rob.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I'd be worried about bolting it down adequately.

What a missile for the back of your neck if you were unfortunate enough to have a head-on collision! 8O 8O


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Living near to Avebury we have a lot of new age travellers coming through in all manner of self converted vehicles, everything from horse boxes and coaches to ambulances and transits, not to mention the caravans, (not to be confused with gypsies, as they get very cross) many of these have woodburners in and they do keep the vans lovely and warm, also handy for cooking on and heating water. They do weigh a lot being cast iron, but after seeing some of the very dodgy self fitted gas appliances in some vans, I am sure they can be safer. I would think far too heavy for most modern motorhomes though, especially those already struggling with very small payloads.
Not something I would want in a moving van when lit or full of hot ashes from the night before.

Tina


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Tony

Here is a place that makes just the thing and has the bits to fit it .

I was worried what any nearby campers may think but then realised that I would not mind a whiff of woodsmoke.... much better than a damn generator next door and I could always pop round to do some proper toast :lol:

mike










Small woodburners for vans <<


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Check with Australian Govmt*

I sugggest the doubters check out the Oz Govmt regulations. I was there over Christmas and hosts made it quite clear of the total ban on wood burning appliances through atmospheric pollution.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Check with Australian Govmt*



WingPete said:


> I sugggest the doubters check out the Oz Govmt regulations. I was there over Christmas and hosts made it quite clear of the total ban on wood burning appliances through atmospheric pollution.


Not challenging your comment Pete. Just think the Aussies have got it wrong!


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Check with Australian Govmt*



WingPete said:


> I sugggest the doubters check out the Oz Govmt regulations. I was there over Christmas and hosts made it quite clear of the total ban on wood burning appliances through atmospheric pollution.


I did and I don't doubt that they may be worried about it but here is the dept that regulates. it says "Firewood is a valuable source of renewable energy, especially in regional Australia where it is often the dominant source of heating"

Australian Government Environment Issues <<, re Firewood


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Good link Mike.  

It seems the concerns are far more to do with ecology and biodiversity than returning to the environment only that which was removed from it while the trees were growing.


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

*Thinking laterally*

An idea that might appeal, for a quiet form of heating in cold remote areas, with a supply of wood, although in practice a little messy perhaps.

I would be concerned for ashes, hot and cold, when opening and closing the door to the stove. An adequate hearth would be required to protect the floor of the MH. This leads one to a metal plate or a tiled floor finish. American RV's already offer tiled floors, so perhaps an ash grey colour might go some way to disguise spilt ash.

Whereas a narrow boat is a slow moving vehicle and the idea of a coal and log store on the roof seems acceptable, on a MH you would require some form of lidded box or cage at least, or rely upon finding something to burn whenever parked up.

Concerning the flue, and the wish not to decrease the value of the MH, I wonder if a demountable flue could not be fitted to run up from the stove to a window, where it could run horizontally for a short distance before running up again in chrome in the style of an American truck perhaps. A removable panel could be tailored to fit the window and have the silicone flange, as seen in the above web site used in Kurt tents. You would however lose the benefit of a window! You would also have to demount the flue when travelling. There are I believe already demountable flues (albeit a different diameter) for on board generators to carry generator flue gases to a higher level in camp sites etc.

Alternatively, fit a new dummy window to serve as a passageway for the flue as above.

This way the whole set up might be removable without trace, without cutting holes in the roof, excepting any smells and ash deposits, which will give the game away.


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

There is a converted lorry parked on the aire where we are at the moment and it has a log burner in it (well more of a pallet burner than a log burner :lol: ). When the smell of woodsmoke wafts gently across it smells great and it must be very cosy in there. Not sure I'd want one though.....the young French lad who lives in the van is constantly having to saw up pallets. Turning the gas heating on is much more user friendly.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

In a previous house we had a wood burning stove. It was probably the best heating appliance ever. But that might be the problem. Unless you had a huge RV, such a stove may churn out too much heat. Also they take a long time to cool down. If that is your only source of heating and you want to move off early in the morning?????????

IMHO a cosy idea, but is it really practical in a MH?

Sue


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

To cool down and move off early?

 Spray cold water and or lay wet towels over it and treat yourself to an early morning sauna as well  

Hot faces from early morning sauna :wink: 

Otherwise you are quite right in suggesting it would take a while to cool down.


----------



## freebird45 (Mar 9, 2008)

*re woodburner in mh*

Well, thanks for all the comments and opinions. very illuminating. (Rather like a burning motorhome!) 
No comment on the Aussies....Odd bunch of coves.

Been travelling for twenty years. Always had woodburners installed and much preferred to other forms of heating. Not too bothered about devalueing mh as this will be my home for the forseeable future while I sort out a hovel up France. 
Anyone wanna come along? (Feisty babe preferred!) 
Cheers everyone 
Happy trails

Tony


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

The feisty old bat thinks this is a lovely romantic plan U got! I like the dingly dell bit. Still, I reckon you are going to need something like the big old travelers lorries made into motorhomes that will lug any amount of heavy kit. The ones with the homemade wooden steps up the back.

Used to go in them years ago, when travelers were staying the winter to work for Grandad. All the flueing was in place, + wood fireplaces with doors/cookers and all had hearths. - The sinks were pot or metal and the vans could have carried Stonehenge. The wood/tools/oil and stuff was towed in a trailer behind that looked like a small cattle wagon. Very warm, and stayed warm, as they could line the walls with whatever they liked. Bet you have to have fireproof stuff now!

Generations of Romas can't be wrong. Never went in a cold van - and it used to be all winter they stayed. Didn't ever see any water on the boil either - so bet the fire warmed it somehow. However, it was me used to run from baths in them days (50's)! Let me know if you need a resident old crone to scare the locals away!!!!!

:lol: Best wishes, - Helena.


----------



## 116388 (Sep 6, 2008)

Thank you spykal/Mike for the small wood burning stove link.

Some people are concerned about the weight of a wood burning stove. I have looked into Pot Belly Stoves which are reasonably cheap and often close to 30kg. I'm sure a 2.5litre diesel can lug that about and a small Belfast Sink.

The Pot Belly Stove heats from 4.5kw upwards which would easily heat a small MH even if the MH is not properly winterised.

Since I will be fulltiming then comfort is paramount to me. I'm looking around for a pre regged 1972 classic camper (say a beauty on ebay the other day for £1450 but it's gone suddenly, probably sold). This way I can go about tax exempt too.

Regarding wood for the burner. I don't see this as an issue.... the stuff is everywhere! No need to store too much either. I work in a builders yard and palelts and such like are being disposed of daily, I couldn't possibly burn it all. I'd pray for cold winters and cold summers if I had to though were not far off that now!

And regarding tiles, insulation etc. I will be laying thin granite tiles on the floor anyway with flexible cement and grout filler. Unless I get lazy and buy a modern second hand MH and forget the wood burner! But I'm not worried about devaluation, the van will be old and it'll be my home.

Shane.....


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

We have two wood burners at home and a BIG pile of old well matured wood (mostly elm) from some years back. When we sold our converted coach over 13 years back the two lads who bought it fitted a wood burner into it before taking it to Ireland. Fibreglass modern Motorhome - I don,t think so. Steel narrow boat then for sure.


----------



## 116388 (Sep 6, 2008)

Hi Clive, I see where you're coming from. I will most likely end up in a converted long wheel base 3.5tonne van with metal sides though narrowboat, tin van the contents can all burn.

I would be confident to have a wood burner in a GRP boat or MH and 'control the risk'.

Shane.....


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

loddy said:


> ... it can be proven that burning wood is more friendly than using gas,elec or fossil fuels.


Indeed. I can't remember the source, but "Even allowing for emissions of CO2 in planting, harvesting, processing and transporting the firewood, replacing fossil fuel with wood fuel will typically reduce net CO2 emissions by over 90%."

Once more at MHF I'm disappointed to see some narrow minds pouring scorn onto a good and green idea.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

It amazes me when these odd Items come up that I must have missed them when they were first raised
Im sure gipsy caravans had woodburners in
Mavis


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Must have missed this one too.
Had a cousin who did the new age thing for a while & had a woodburner in a converted Merc.
As an aside - burning wood from building sites has a couple of issues;
If it's been pressure treated it will give off some fairly unpleasant fumes and release quantities of arsenic, copper & chromium - non of which are any good for you and the enviroment. A definite no no for open fires & between you, your consciense & nieghbours.
There is of course a huge amount of fallen wood usually available if you've the time & inclination.


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

Edit

Ooops something is wrong with the links I posted.

Seem to have cut and pasted the wrong ones. Will have to try again.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-20290-days0-orderasc-0.html

There is a link in the above topic that will pull you back into this disscusion a few pages back. So don't click on the link "Saw one in Norway" Otherwise as Dougie said it will make you dizzy. :?


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

some-where-in-oxford said:


> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-41755-wood.html+norway


That first link is particularly interesting, but I'm getting dizzy...... 8O

Dougie.


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

Our van is nowhere near big enough, but if I had (no house and) a much bigger van, I'd definitely have a woodstove fitted, but I wouldn't even try to DIY it, I'd have a HETAS-qualified installer do it to the same high standards as are required for a conventional dwelling.


----------



## Gereshom (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Tony!

How did you get on with your woodburner? I visited friends in the Ukraine who fulltimed in a caravan with a lovely woodburner. I slept many a comfortable warm night in their when the outside temp was below -35!

All the best to you!
Gereshom


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi it seams to me that you have made up your mind to fit one :lol: so on a practical side here goes :lol: 
you will need to fit a double chimney -1 inside the other so no direct heat to van roof :lol: it needs to be fitted on a slab of some kind, with heat resistant sides (they get very hot)after that the only other practical thing I can suggest is get a couple of good fire extinguishers :lol: :lol: 
terry


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi shane,

i've just fitted a 4.8kw in the sitting room and at full burn - which it always is, it is very hot in the room. the 2.5kw wendy in the previous post/link would be ideal.
as stated twin wall flue would be required tryhere for fitting and clearances, bottom of the page. as can be seen in this link the stove is designed to sit on a 12mm glass hearth.

cheers
simon


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

citroennut said:


> as can be seen in this link the stove is designed to sit on a 12mm glass hearth.


Boy, that's a beauty, isn't it.

A few weeks ago my HETAS friend told me there's a pretty general 20 week waiting list for a (British?) wood stove. It makes totally green sense to get a secondhand one anyway.


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi smilo,

i got an aga little wenlock classic from these people, got good service and they get regular stock coming in. best price on the web as well. cracking wee fire as well.

simon


----------

